# Gerbil health



## jamesmann100 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all,

Wanted to ask for any advice. We bought 4 male gerbils 18 months ago, one of them died about 3 months ago and another has died this evening. I have no idea why, so wanted to ask if anyone can help, as most places say a living time of 2-4 years.

They have a decent size gerbilarium (75cms) on two levels, I change their bedding every week and change their water about every 3 days (it never runs out, so just change it to keep it fresh) and feed them gerbil muesli which is topped up every night. When I do clean them out I always take each one of them out and give them a good look over, check their teeth and feet, and have never seen a sign of illness, nor have I ever seen behavioural differences in any of them, they seem happy gerbils. They have wooden toys in their home that they chew on and we give them an empty toilet roll or cardboard egg carton about every 2nd day which they love to shred (they don't eat them). I also give them a bowl of chinchilla sand every week too to keep their coats looking fresh. The two that have died have looked perfectly OK that very day, they never fight and I didn't see any sign of any illness or fight marks on either of them when I have taken them out, they have just died. 

From that description, can anyone see something I'm doing wrong? What would you do given that we've had two go without any idea why? Any help much appreciated. Not looking forward to telling the kids tomorrow morning...

James


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya & welcome to the forum.

I'm very sorry for your losses, with no symptoms its hard to guess why they passed away. What substrate are you using? Shavings can be quite dusty & can cause respiratory problems. I used to use aubiose when I had mine. I layered it with hay & filled their tank deep so they could make tunnels that didn't collapse. Also beware only to use chinchilla sand & not dust. The dust too is bad for their respiration. For four gerbils imo, your gerbilarium was a bit on the small side. I kept 3 brothers together in a 4ft tank. I still have said tank, if you're in my area you are welcome to have it. I really hope your remaining gerbils go on to live full & healthy lives. Gerbils are fantastic little animals & so entertaining for children to watch


----------

